# Is there really a brute break in procedure?????



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Brute Belt Break IN sorry

Just like the title says, Other than checking the deflection is there really a such thing as belt break in, I have read a ton of post where people make it sound like its a joke, But I am putting a brand new 100 dollar tyrex on mine and dont want to ruin it off the bat


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes there is..NM. may have done the write up. Search here.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have searched and came up with nothing, I will try some more


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7226&highlight=belt+breakin 
hear ya go read this


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome and thanks, But how did you deglaze the sheaves ?? sorry for all the questions


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

steveo3318 said:


> awesome and thanks, But how did you deglaze the sheaves ?? sorry for all the questions


I use a block and some 800G w/d sand paper. Then I go over it with 1000g then clean will with acetone. Probably more then what's necessary but...its how we used to do it in the shop and always worked well. 

And here's how I break my belts in. Also maybe a bit overboard but...what can I say...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=102248&postcount=6


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Belt breakin-in? I've never heard nor seen any such literature from Kawi... But if it's proven to be effective, it's worth trying it. I have 3 CVT driven big quads (700+ cc) which are all 3+ years old/have 1000+ miles and still running storng with the same factory installed belt, and they never gone through the belt break-in process. I am not here to prove nor disprove the belt break-in procedure because I just don't have the personal experience with it. But I am here to let people know some tips on the longevity of the belt:
1. When your quad is stuck, do not try TOO HARD to get out by gunning the throttle. If wheels are not turning while gunning it, the belt is slipping/burning. If possible, get it winched out or pulled out by your riding buddy. Get help. Yea, ego hurts but otherwise your wallet will hurt.
2. Put in 4WD ahead of time before getting stuck.
3. Always use LO gear and 4WD for when pulling heavy stuff or going uphill.
4. Keep the belt deflection between 22-27 mm to keep in in proper tension and avoid slipping.
5. Big wheels and more aggressive tread are putting tremendous amount of extra strees on the belt (and everything else on the drivetain). If you have them, you really need to pay attention to above 4 things.
6. Always think of the belt as a fuse - the weakest link in the drivetrain. When there is too much load, something's gotta give. Installing a stronger belt is "somewhat" like installing a 15 amp fuse in a 10 amp circuit that has an ECU. Which one gets more expensive to replace when it blows, fuse or ECU? It doesn't mean I would not use the stronger belt, but NOT for its higher tensile strength, but for its longer lifespan.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i agree with meangreenman


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone use the teryx belt and if so does the difference in with have any effect on the machines overall performance? Just curious. I was eight about NM. Posting that write up. Just couldn't find the link. Thanks woodb....


----------

